# My 2 this morning, lots of love



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Took these this morning!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What lovely pics. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww! I'm sure your Alfie and my Alfie are related some how!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,, beautiful cats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bee112 said:


> awww! I'm sure your Alfie and my Alfie are related some how!!!


Yeh i know they're so alike!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Really lovely pics - they look so close


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What lovely chocolate box pics.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

aaaww they look adorable........


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

fantastic


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Crofty beautiful pics of 2 proper cutilicious kitts


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely pictures of beautiful kits


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fantastic pics, they are adorable


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless, fab pics*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

lovely cats...they look so adorable


----------

